# "ALFA ROMEO" watch ^_^



## Reno




----------



## Beau8

Looks fantastic~Nice perlage on the rotor, cheers! ;-)


----------



## Reno

Beau8 said:


> Looks fantastic~Nice perlage on the rotor, cheers! ;-)


Thanks Beau ;-)

Well, it's not perlage so to speak, only stamped I guess... but it looks good anyway :-!


----------



## GreenHex

They got lazy with the hands?


----------



## Reno

GreenHex said:


> They got lazy with the hands?


Why ? :-s


----------



## gunnerx

Very nice! Is that a Longines Grande Vitesse rebranded?


----------



## Reno

gunnerx said:


> Very nice! Is that a Longines Grande Vitesse rebranded?


:thanks gunnerx

I highly doubt it's a Longines (I paid less than 30€ to receive it from Hong Kong ;-) ) but I did a bit of googling, and there's something familiar between those two :think:

(bezel, red pusher, crown+pusher, hands...)
















Interesting :think:









Well, at least we can see where the _inspiration_ came from ;-)


----------



## gunnerx

Yeah, the "Mach" on the bezel I recognized right away. I picked up a Grande Vitesse a couple of weeks ago and have been wearing it almost daily.


----------



## cuthbert

Is it an official and licensed product?


----------



## Reno

gunnerx said:


> Yeah, the "Mach" on the bezel I recognized right away. *I picked up a Grande Vitesse a couple of weeks ago and have been wearing it almost daily*.


Understandable. The Grande Vitesse is really gorgeous :-!

May I ask which exact model do you have ?


----------



## gunnerx

I have this one. L3.636.4.50.0


----------



## Reno

gunnerx said:


> I have this one. L3.636.4.50.0


:-! Congratulations. It's a beauty |> |> |>


----------



## Reno

cuthbert said:


> Is it an official and licensed product?


No idea :think:

I may ask the guys at my Alfa Garage... never asked before if they sold _collectibles_.


----------



## GreenHex

Reno said:


> Why ? :-s


The hour and minute hands seem out-of-character with the other details of the watch.


----------



## kiwidj

Cool looking watch, Reno! A must-have for the owners of the car. b-)


----------



## Reno

kiwidj said:


> Cool looking watch, Reno! A must-have for the owners of the car. b-)


Thanks Dave :-d

Yes, that's what I had in mind ;-)


----------



## Galactic God

Awesome watch! Now, all you need is the T-33 Stradale to go along with it! :-!


----------



## Reno

Galactic God said:


> Awesome watch! Now, all you need is the T-33 Stradale to go along with it! :-!


 Gorgeous |> |> |>


----------



## Galactic God

Reno said:


> Gorgeous |> |> |>


Yes, indeedy! If you ever look up "Sex on Wheels" in the dictionary, you'll find a picture of that car!


----------



## Reno

Galactic God said:


> Yes, indeedy! If you ever look up "Sex on Wheels" in the dictionary, you'll find a picture of that car!


:-d :-d ;-)


----------



## music_healing

that is a fine watch , Reno

affordable yet very stylish and clean


----------



## Reno

music_healing said:


> that is a fine watch , Reno
> 
> affordable yet very stylish and clean


Thanks William


----------



## AndrewSo

GreenHex said:


> The hour and minute hands seem out-of-character with the other details of the watch.


There are sellers on Ebay with the same watch except the hands on theirs have pointed ends. I would buy one but one of my favorite details, the signed rotor, is not present on the Ebay seller's pictures.


----------



## jbde

I love the Alfa Romeo emblem. One of the reason I owned a Spider in my younger years.


----------



## Reno

jbde said:


> I love the Alfa Romeo emblem. One of the reason I owned a Spider in my younger years.


Something like that ? ;-)








(not my car, not my pic ;-) )

I drove a _Sprint_ 1.3l for nearly 10 years&#8230;



AndrewSo said:


> There are sellers on Ebay with the same watch except the hands on theirs have pointed ends. I would buy one but one of my favorite details, the signed rotor, is not present on the Ebay seller's pictures.


Yes, I think I've seen the exact same model for BMW :think:


----------



## Reno

*"ALFA ROMEO" watch - NEW PICS*


----------



## Reno

*Mesh !*


























































































































































*Wristshots :*


----------



## rhst1

Love the red pusher.



music_healing said:


> that is a fine watch , Reno
> 
> affordable yet very stylish and clean


----------



## Reno

rhst1 said:


> Love the red pusher.


Pretty cool hey ?










It's a distinctive sign on the Longines_ Grande Vitesse_








(not my pic)


----------



## Reno

*ALFA ROMEO watch - on Blue BROS strap*


----------



## Tsar Bomba

*Re: ALFA ROMEO watch - on Blue BROS strap*

It doesn't leak oil does it?;-)


----------



## Reno

*Re: ALFA ROMEO watch - on Blue BROS strap*



Tsar Bomba said:


> It doesn't leak oil does it?;-)


:-d

*NO !

*My first Alfa (Coupé Sprint 1984), although not _leaking_, was impressively _oil-consuming_ ! :-d


----------



## Reno

*ALFA ROMEO watch - NATO*


----------



## Muslickz

I loved the car and love the watch as well.... what color is the car?? 

-M


----------



## Reno

Muslickz said:


> I loved the car and love the watch as well.... what color is the car??
> 
> -M


Thanks M :-d

You mean _my_ car ? Well, it's 'amazonia' green&#8230;


----------



## Reno

*ALFA ROMEO watch - NATO*













_PRC_ is the new 'Swiss' ;-)


----------



## Reno

*ALFA ROMEO watch - Ukrainian bund*

























Bund available here : eBay | 20mm Brown MILITARY Leather WATCH BAND STRAP


----------



## Reno

*"ALFA ROMEO" watch • Rubber strap*


----------



## RejZoR

*Re: "ALFA ROMEO" watch • Rubber strap*

I never got the point behind "insert some random item" with a car brand. And it's not just Alfa Romeo. Ferrari is on freakin everything. WHY!? It's not like i'm going to fool anyone into thinking i drive a Ferrari because of that... If i'd have to pick between a true watch brand and Alfa Romeo brand i'd pick a proper watch manufacturer instead anytime...


----------



## Reno

*Re: "ALFA ROMEO" watch • Rubber strap*



RejZoR said:


> I never got the point behind "insert some random item" with a car brand. And it's not just Alfa Romeo. Ferrari is on freakin everything. WHY!? *It's not like i'm going to fool anyone into thinking i drive a Ferrari because of that*... If i'd have to pick between a true watch brand and Alfa Romeo brand i'd pick a proper watch manufacturer instead anytime...


Well, I only wanted a watch with my car's brand on it&#8230;

And actually, I _do_ drive an Alfa Romeo ;-)


----------



## Reno

*"ALFA ROMEO" watch • Bund*


----------



## johnmark86

Alfa Romeo is a ‘Must Watch’ name globally as Fiat sets about returning the glamorous Italian brand back to its best.


----------



## Reno

*Rally bracelet*


----------



## Reno

*Rubber band*


----------



## tenttaehyun

That's crazy! so beautiful.


----------



## OldiesBatavia

Reno said:


>


Always interesting to see such an iconic brand like alfa in the dial. Awesome watch indeed!


----------



## Reno

*ZRC rally*


----------

